# My Top 2 Divers



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Decided pretty much on divers now as my main collection. My favourite 2 are these with hopefully a couple more to add.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice, I feel as well that I need a DOXA to complete my collection.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

rondeco said:


> and a very nice pair they are too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No - I'll leave it exactly as is. They are very easy to read, just I'm crap at taking pictures







.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice pair









I hope you dont mind sharing the thread with my 'sorta' Doxa...

If you ever come across a vintage 300T case I have the movement and dial/hands for it 

Zeno case, vintage Doxa movement/dial....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Nice pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. A few people I know would like that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice pair of watches. I really like the old DOXAs and thought about this one of Jon's quite a bit before passing on it.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

SM300 and the Eterna SuperKontiki are my faves for collectibles.

As for real life, I don't do it, but if I did the Seiko Darth Tuna, Sinn EZM(any), Sinn U(any), PO, Breitling SuperOcean/steelfish, Doxa...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

The next 2 divers in my sights are the Sinn U1/U2/UX and the Stowa Seatime Prodiver. However, of my current collection, my favourites are Certina DS-2 and/or DS-3 Super PH 1000m for vintage and the B&M Capeland S XXL for modern.

cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Nice pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't change a thing on that "Doxeno"/"Zoxa" Jase. It's unique









cheers

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> B&M Capeland S XXL












'the lick'


----------

